# Hamm september...



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

ok anyone got details for the hamm show in september as im thinking about loading the car up and driving over to it so i can fit more in than i can in a bus seat.. haha.. only problem is i dont know what the exact date is, times of it and how much it is gonna be to get in.. would be great if anyone can help me with this info.. : victory:


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

If you haven't been there already, then I suggest you visit www.COACHTOTHESHOW.com - Home Page.. It has a lot of information regarding the September Hamm, and provides transport to many of the mainland Europe shows. 

The actual show is on the 13th from around 10:00 to 16:00 I think.


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

Sarracenia said:


> If you haven't been there already, then I suggest you visit www.COACHTOTHESHOW.com - Home Page.. It has a lot of information regarding the September Hamm, and provides transport to many of the mainland Europe shows.
> 
> The actual show is on the 13th from around 10:00 to 16:00 I think.


no way am i goin by coach. lol... i have a car and is far quicker and probably cheaper. also i could give lift to anyone else goin from my area. thanks for the idea though.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I think it costs 10E to get in, or it's certainly less than that, I can't remember exactly. With rising petrol costs it only actually works out cheaper to go if you have a car full of people splitting the costs - I think my last trip actually cost more than if I'd gone by coach with the petrol prices and they're only getting worse  The main reason we go by car is because we get more flexibility with times, get to stop overnight at a hotel and take it easy. You may not find you get more space with a car - you get 2 polyboxes per seat on the coach... my car at maximum can only take 3 large polyboxes, if 4 people are going in a car, then on the coach, this would be 8 polyboxes, unless you have an estate or a van that's not going to happen in a car. Plus you can fit dry goods like vivs etc. in the ski box of the coach which you can't in a car. If you're driving without overnight stop you will need 2 drivers to drive safely.

You're also more likely to get stopped by customs in a car but that's not usually a problem unless you're being naughty and carrying anything illegal.

I would advise getting there by 8-9am at the latest to queue if you want to get in when it opens, there is a big queue and one advantage to the coach is no queue as they get advance tickets - but individuals can't buy advance tickets so we have to wait outside with the crowd.

People start packing up from 2pm it depends how much they've sold, some sellers hang on right until the end, but you start seeing tables emptying in the afternoon.. by 4pm it's last minute frantic deals & loading all the cars and by 5pm 99% of people are gone.


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

Athravan said:


> I think it costs 10E to get in, or it's certainly less than that, I can't remember exactly. With rising petrol costs it only actually works out cheaper to go if you have a car full of people splitting the costs - I think my last trip actually cost more than if I'd gone by coach with the petrol prices and they're only getting worse  The main reason we go by car is because we get more flexibility with times, get to stop overnight at a hotel and take it easy. You may not find you get more space with a car - you get 2 polyboxes per seat on the coach... my car at maximum can only take 3 large polyboxes, if 4 people are going in a car, then on the coach, this would be 8 polyboxes, unless you have an estate or a van that's not going to happen in a car. Plus you can fit dry goods like vivs etc. in the ski box of the coach which you can't in a car. If you're driving without overnight stop you will need 2 drivers to drive safely.
> 
> You're also more likely to get stopped by customs in a car but that's not usually a problem unless you're being naughty and carrying anything illegal.
> 
> ...


thanks hun.. i know i got some room as i have a large 7 seater so some the seats can go out of it and make room for the polyboxes.. although you have given me something to think about.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> thanks hun.. i know i got some room as i have a large 7 seater so some the seats can go out of it and make room for the polyboxes.. although you have given me something to think about.


We're thinking about making our next car a 7 seater... not for kids, just for polyboxes :lol2:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

Athravan said:


> We're thinking about making our next car a 7 seater... not for kids, just for polyboxes :lol2:


can recommend the peugeot 307sw.. its a good size 7 seater and it dont look like a bus.. plus every single seat in the rear can be taken out within about 2 mins. just right for reptile transit.,:lol2:


----------



## Gehyra (May 11, 2008)

*customs*

Another thing you might like to take into consideration, is customs. 
Bringing large quantities of animals back on your own would attract customs interest, and the possibility of duty being charged on them.
Same principle if you were bringing back **** or drink, "personal allowance" is applied. Eight poly boxes on your own, would likely attract duty.

:whistling2:


----------

